# Socializing your dog?



## kdryan (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all,

We have Pete, our 5 year old who is as big a part of our family as our kids. We rescued him from the ASPCA about a year ago and he gets along wonderfully with Harley, our half-lab, half-something. He is affectionate, loving, and wouldn't hurt a member of our family (ten year old twins, to boot) for anything. However, we have recently discovered that Pete is not getting along well with other dogs. He nips at them and I am afraid to let him run, as a fight might ensue. He is fixed...

We are going on vacation next month and we took him to meet a woman we are thinking about boarding him with. This is not a traditional kennel. She keeps the dogs inside, but not caged. She has horses, cats, and another dog and no cages, which is very important to us. One place we checked out offered a small run and cage that was tinier than our living room and said they would let them out for an hour each day; longer if we wanted to pay for it. That was quickly dismissed. He like the woman well enough, ignored the horses, and didn't see the cats, but I think one swipe from their claws would teach him a lesson. When it came to her dog, he nipped at her and barked. Again, I didn't want to let him off the leash. Harley was fine, running around, but not so much with Pete.

So we have a month before vacation and I need to work on this problem. Any suggestions?

Kevin


----------

